# sophomore grow



## mojomon (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, here goes the 2nd grow, hope it's a good one.

As you can see, we are in the start-up phase and the little ones are struggling to get their grow legs.  Soaked ten seeds in paper towels a few days ago, all but 2 opened, and I put them in rockwool yesterday.  They are all of the same strain.  Something called "Master Haze", obtained last year from a Netherlands seedbank, who described the strain as:

"Composed of the pure Haze with just a hint of brasil male and some Indica (Northern Lights)."

Some who might have seen some of my prior posts from the first grow back in '05 may recognize the system and grow room(closet).  This will probably be my last grow with this NFT system, as it does have it's pains regarding logistics and maintenance that sometimes make it more trouble than it's worth, but it will grow weed, I know that for sure.

Setup is almost identical to last time, with just a few changes. Got rid of the pH testing strips and cheap pool thermometer from Home Depot in favor of a combo (pH/tds/ec/temp) meter.  Rigged up a cheap exhaust fan and some ducting to try and draw some heat away from the 400w MH, but as it is batwing and not hooded, it probably has a negligible effect, at best.  That will be on the list of upgrades next time around as well. 

Wanted to clone this time around, but this system is tray NFT type and is almost impossible to accomodate transplants once they've rooted.  Not to mention don't have suitable cloning chamber set up yet.  Next time.

As I have hopefully moved slightly out of the beginners circle into that of the novice, I plan on fine tuning a bit more on this grow and tweaking soulution more to obtain a better harvest.  I'm stilll shocked that I managed to get a crop finished on my first grow (six seeds germinated, six plants vegged, four females and two males, and some suprisingly potent bud that aged like fine wine).

Will be adding more photos and notes as time goes by.  Look forward to comments/suggestions/discussions with all the cool buds on this site!

Cya,
MojoMon


----------



## Mutt (Aug 18, 2006)

Thats a sweet set-up dude. can't wait to see that closet full of green.


----------



## mojomon (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Mutt--
Check out some of my posts from last year, if you find the ones from around Sept-Nov '05 you will get an idea of how the finished product looks in this system. The plants stretched quite a bit last time, but I am going to employ some different methods this time in hopes of keeping them fatter, bushier, and with many more nodes per plant.
Mo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*Whats up Mo. May i say you have a very nice clean set up. Now lets get some ladies in their and make a jungle.   I'll be watching.  *


----------



## mojomon (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Bros Grunt, I will be taking some more pics soon and posting.  The little ones have finally spouted well and are showing their first little leaf beginnings and I am very pleased that I got all six to come up this far.  the seeds had been in my frig for over a year and I was a little concerned they might not still be viable, but they were just waiting for the right moment.  Last time I got four girls out of six plants, so I am hoping to do at least as good if not better this time.  
I think I will keep this NFT system for maintaining mother plants when I get my second closet/clone chamber set up, and after I upgrade to a different and better system in the future.  It seems that it is better suited for that, as it isn't very versatile for rotataing/moving around.  As a starter/beginner system it is great though.
Look forward to corresponding with you in the future!
Peace,
MoJo


----------



## mojomon (Aug 28, 2006)

Here are the seedlings at just about 2 weeks from sprout.  Not looking so good, as you can see.  

They actually started to curl up and yellow with only distilled pH balanced water running through, so my guess is I might have either had the light too close (started @ about 26" moved back to 36" a few days ago), and/or the temps too high (86-90F).  Started out at 24 light cycle, but went to 18/6 yesterday in an effort to keep the temps down during hottest part of the day.  They seemed to just halt growing and cotelydons started to yellow, so I decided to feed conservatively.  

I had two extra germinated seeds, so I decided to put them in my homemade drip cloner and under a 125w flouro on the shelf above the main grow area.  Those two in the cloner are the worst looking, and I have the pump set to go on for an hour every three hours each day. 

Started adding nutrient a few days ago, ppm is around 200 and pH between 5-6 for both resevoirs.  Using GH maxigro.

Got a bad feeling I might lose most of these puppies, not sure what I am doing wrong--

Any suggestions are welcome--

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 29, 2006)

*Whats up mojomon. I'm not a hydro grower so i wouldn't be able to tell you what the problem is but you can send Stoney Bud a PM. He know's alot when it comes to hydro. Hope you get things worked out man. *


----------



## mojomon (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks, TBG.

It would appear, however, that I am not going to receive much attention or assistance from too many folks here, at least not as much as I did on my last grow.  You have been most gracious, however, and I thank you.

Mutt has been most helpful as well, thanks.

It seems as though maybe I should move on.  Perhaps I don't exhibit the necessary tenants of wisdom or experience becoming a "true grower", or maybe there is some other reason.

In any event, I will forge ahead, and perhaps visit another forum where folks are a little more receptive.

It's too bad really.  I'm just a novice grower looking to benefit from the experience of other's wisdom, but if I don't fit in here, I'll just look elsewhere.

Adios compadres,
MoJo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2006)

*You fit in here man what are you talking about. You will get the help you need for your grow i promise.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 31, 2006)

Yikes Mojomon! Somehow I missed your thread. Bro Grunt sent me a PM with the link and it's the first time I've seen it. I'm not sure how I overlooked it, but I know you're here now!

When seeds first sprout, they have all the nutrients they need within the shell of the seed for a very short period of time.

When growing in soil, the ambient nutrients in the soil are metabolized by the plant in graduating amounts until the plant is growing entirely from the dirt held nutes.

In hydro, you have to compensate for having an environment that is totally free of any nutrients by adding them in the correct quantities for each part of the plants life. The nutrients you're giving, (Started adding nutrient a few days ago, ppm is around 200 and pH between 5-6 for both reservoirs. Using GH maxigro), might be too strong of a mix for the seedlings however. It sure looks like burn to me. The flowing nutrient water is getting the seedlings nice and wet isn't it? If so, then try reducing your nutrient strength to a 1/8th strength mix that would be used for full growth.

Let  me know how it goes, cool?


----------



## mojomon (Sep 10, 2006)

And then there were three...

Looks like only 3 of the original 8 seedlings made it----but my plan is to take 2 clones from each just before flower and hope that I end up with at least one female (which would mean two female mothers to clone off of for a while), and maybe I can get the rotating crop finally started.

Wish me luck---

MoJo


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2006)

*Whats up mojomon. Your babies are looking great. I'm giving all my GREEN MOJO to ya hoping that they are females.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking good man. The three plants you have left are nice. It looks like you're over the hump man!

Make sure you check your reservoir water level and always mix your nutes in a seperate jug BEFORE adding it to your reservoir.

This will help in case you mess up the mix. It's really hard to compensate for a screwup in the primary reservoir.

Good luck man!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

Yes, they are looking good. Are they to your liking, in regards to height? I might move the lights a little closer, but not too much, don't want to get them too close to heat.....
Keep it up!


----------



## mojomon (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks BG, SB & F1---I appreicate the good words and encouragement---I have been checking the water level religiously and attempting to do a better job this time around with regard to ppm and pH.  Having this Hanna multimeter has taken the guesswork out of alot of it--I think I might lower the light a bit, but as my 400w mh is not air-cooled and has a batwing reflector, I'm being a little cautious---been pre-mixing my (GH dry/powder)nutes with a little water in a bottle and just shaking the hell out of it, adding a little at a time to reach the desired ppm, unlike last time when I was just dumping them in the res and stirring it up---right now running at about 450 ppm w/5.5 pH.  
I have a home made controller that I made from an empty plastic cat litter bucket that I used for the last grow, getting ready to hook that up as the plants are starting to really drink now.  Just praying for that one female (or more, the Gods willing), so I can get my rotating thing going.  This will be my first time cloning, so I am reading everything I can so i get it right--
I'll have more pics in  the near future--
Thanks for all your help--
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

Definitely keep us posted with pics and comments. I wish you the best with the hunt for the right woman, hopefully you get more than 1!


----------



## mojomon (Sep 17, 2006)

These have really entered a growth spurt as of late and are moving faster than I expected.  Thinking about pulling two cuttings from each plant next week for my first attempt at cloning, and then giving them another week after that to recover before I go to 12/12.  I only have around 4' height to work with, so I will need to go to flower at the 6 week mark of veg so I don't exceed my limit.
Thought I would include a pic of my homemade "Tidy Cat controller".  It works great and with my new meter I have found a way to keep the ppm and pH numbers optimal with very little adjustment between change-outs of the res water.
Just gotta feed them good karma thoughts of feminization...

More pics soon--
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Sep 17, 2006)

I gotta ask... what's the Tidy Cat thing for? lol The plants look great though! I just did some cloning tonight, I say go for it, you have some healthy looking plants.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Your babies are looking great. I'm sending all my GREEN MOJO your way hoping that you get nothing but females.  *


----------



## mojomon (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks BG, I will take that good mojo wish and hold on to it for dear life--

F1:  the tidy cat bucket serves as a "controller".  Most hydro outlets sell them as an accessory to larger systems, and they are usually used in larger applications where huge res volumes are needed.  It really is nothing more than a gravity feed to supplement the main res.  My res is a real pain in the ass to drag out and change, so between change outs, I fill the tidy cat bucket with pH bal water and 1/2 strength nutes.  This is connected to the main res float valve (analogous to the float valve in your toilet), which is open as the water fills the res and makes the float rise, then closes the valve when the float reaches it's high point.  It is a great way to maintain a constant level and requires only minimal attention once you get the hang of it.  Not alot of moving parts, which for me is a good thing.

They are really easy to make with just the bucket, some 1/2 inch tubing, some elbow connectors and a float valve installed in the main res.  Let me know if you need some more specific directions on parts, etc..--

Cya,
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm not sure I'm up to the task of going hydro. I like soil for some reason, but am very interested in the upsides of hydro. You seem to be doing a great job.


----------



## mojomon (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks F1, but I am definitely still in the "novice" rating.  I would actually love to try soil, as it seems to be the medium of choice for most growers.  I was drawn to the idea of hydro due to its seeming ease of maintenance and "beginner" potential.  Before my first grow last year, I knew nothing of the process of growing herb, save one flunky attempt at a scattering of "bag seed" in a friends garden.  Plants actually grew, but I was so ignorant to the process, that I failed to recognize they were all males and had no idea why the smoke was no good.  
Like many others here, I am a student of mother nature's goodness, and only hope to learn enough to get better with each crop.  I will stick with hydro for a while, simply because I am growing out of closets and it seems to be the best method for me at the moment.
Hydro is clean, easy.  For us beginners is it is a good start, and keeps variables to a minimum.  As I am about to attempt my first SOG, I will be doing so exclusively with hydro.  I will have an aeroponic system for the mother plants in one closet, and will veg and flower the clones with NFT in another.  Last time (my first grow) I was just happy to end up with smokable weed at the end of it all.  
It's like life: not a journey, a destination.  Well, enough waxing esoteric, I should quit while I am ahead...
Good luck with your grow and I look forward to our future correspondence---MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Sep 19, 2006)

You mean it's not a destination, but a journey, yes? 

I still say props, and I'm kinda surprised that you would say that hydro is ealier than soil?


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Sep 19, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> I'm kinda surprised that you would say that hydro is ealier than soil?


 
Grow is looking great, I was thinkin what Fluid1 was as well...once you get that hydro down you wont want to use that "nasty" soil as StoneyBud would say....


----------



## Tonto (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm sure that I could be convinced to convert, I've just never tried it.


----------



## mojomon (Sep 23, 2006)

One week till 12/12 begins, and the three plants are at about 2 feet.  Just installed a new hooded reflector and it is definitley an improvement over the old batwing thing.  Made first attempt at cloning earlier today, took 2 cuttings from each plant.  Hope I got it right.  As seen in the photos, I just cut them, dipped in rooting gel and placed them right in the rockwool that I had soaked in pH balanced water with just a touch of nutes.  Got them on a seedling heat mat with a 125w flouro high above.  

If anyone has any comments or suggestions on what they see here, I would be much obliged---
Keeping the fingers crossed,
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Sep 24, 2006)

Looking good!! How often are you going to water the clones, and how long until you transplant them? This past Monday I took two clones form my stinky girl, and they have caught on well. I also started flowering this past Monday. Cool, because you and I will be at similar points if you start in a week


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

Everything looks pro... could get ur cfl closer to the dome tho... speed up the process... just make sure u check that the cuttings dont dry out too much and u'll be doin great!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 25, 2006)

Dr.GreenThumb said:
			
		

> Grow is looking great, I was thinkin what Fluid1 was as well...once you get that hydro down you wont want to use that "nasty" soil as StoneyBud would say....


 
Hydro rocks man! Excuse me, I have to go clean the hydroponic nutrient solution from under my nails. Ewww, look at that wet stuff! What *can* I wipe it on?

Hhahaahahahaa, nasty, nasty dirt!

You're killin me Doc!


----------



## mojomon (Sep 25, 2006)

So far onlt 2-3 of the clones look like they MIGHT make it.  Not sure what I might have done wrong, but I have some suspicions.  Perhaps I had the rockwool TOO wet, maybe I got air in the stem, etc...damn, I had such high hopes...

They seemed to just wither and literally keel over.  Like they were saturated, waterlogged.  Been pulling off the dome a few times a day to get air in there, but I don't know what it could be.  So, if I'm lucky, I will end up with maybe 2 clones from the same plant, and possibly one from another plant.  Doesn't exactly narrow my odds if I only end up with one female (which is what I suspect is going to happen).

I am really pushing it waiting until six weeks to go 12/12, as these plants have simply not slowed down for anything and are now at about 30 inches tall.  I will run out of room in a hurry if they shoot up during flower, and I don't want to have to top em.

Thanks for the good words, and I will be in touch when the plants decide to show some sexing--


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2006)

*They are looking great man. I lost some clones this time around also but the good thing is you can always take more.   We think our problem was to much root powder. Anyway grow is looking great man. *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 25, 2006)

At least some of the clones have taken! I noticed that when I took the lid off the humidity dome for too long the clones would wilt. I'd replace the dome and spray the leaves and the walls of the dome and a couple hours later the'y be looking up at the light just fine... I don't really think that there's an issue with being too wet?


----------



## KADE (Sep 25, 2006)

Nope, thas exactly what you want to happen. That way u know they are still kickin.


----------



## mojomon (Oct 3, 2006)

Just checking in after my hardrive crashed about a week ago---plants are now over 3 feet, and have been in 12/12 under hps for about 5 days now.  Still no definite signs of sexing, but I think at least one might be male so far (of course, it is the largest most robust one--).  Still too soon to tell, so I will think positive thoughts--
All clones are dead, I didn't do so good my first time, but there is always next time--
I'll take some pics as soon as these things reveal their true selves--
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn, sorry to hear about the computer and the clones, I killed my first clone...but the next batch of two is thriving well after over two weeks. Definitely post some pictures. One of my plants started shooting pistils out everywhere after like 4 days, and the other one took about 8.


----------



## KADE (Oct 3, 2006)

my cloning skills used to have 100% results... now they are crap for some reason... i think i'm gonna invest in a heat pad sometime.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 4, 2006)

*Whats up mojomon. Sorry about the clones man but there's always next time. We all learn from our mistakes and only get better. Looking foward to your next round of pics.  *


----------



## mojomon (Oct 7, 2006)

Verdict is in: 1 male and 2 females out of 3 total plants.

Not what I had hoped and prayed for, but I am nevertheless thankful for the majority outcome in my favor.

As the photos demonstrate, the male turned out to be the monster plant that took up so much space it actually caused the other two plants to be far less rounded and bushy as a result.  (That's it sitting outside the closet after I cut it out by the roots and removed it). What a beautiful specimen of bud it would have been if it were only a lady.  No use crying over spilled milk, so I will hang it, dry it, and smoke it while I wait for the genuine article to appear.

The remaining plants are a little skimpy, and I think I will end up having to tie them over a little to keep them from hitting the light, but they should yield a decent harvest if they make it.

Been feeding them the MaxiGro powder nutes for the first week of 12/12, and my intention was to switch to the MaxiBloom powder when I changed the res today.  The MaxiBloom powder was really clumped and hard, and didn't mix well in the bottle I use to pre-mix/shake up before I add to the res.  Didn't look good, very cloudy and murky and the clumps wouldn't dissolve.  I have this 3 part stuff (Vita-Grow), so I decided to go ahead and give it a try.  Anyone know if it is a good or bad idea to switch from a powder one-part to a liquid 3 part midstream?  Just wondering.

Anyhoo, I'm considering trying to re-veg these ladies after harvest and grab some clones to make mothers.  I have heard mixed reviews on this, and I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts as to whether or not this is a good way to go.  It's either that or I plant the last of my seeds and start all over, which I would rather not do.  Gotta get this cloning thing down.

Cya,
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Oct 7, 2006)

Holy crap those things are huge!! Only one week into flower? You are going to have some insanely large plants bro. I hope they also produce some insanely large buds for you!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 7, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great man. Sorry about the male but we all get them when starting from seed.  *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2006)

mojomon said:
			
		

> Anyhoo, I'm considering trying to re-veg these ladies after harvest and grab some clones to make mothers. I have heard mixed reviews on this, and I would really appreciate anyone's thoughts as to whether or not this is a good way to go. It's either that or I plant the last of my seeds and start all over, which I would rather not do. Gotta get this cloning thing down.


 
Lookin absolutely gorgeous man.
If the pheno you have is worth keeping, then I'd re-veg it. There are mixed opinions on revegging, but if the plant is worth the effort then do it. I'd consider things like yeild, potency, and density. To make up your mind. Not just that its a female. IMHO


----------



## mojomon (Oct 12, 2006)

Here they are @ 2 weeks flower.  The tall girl who was racing for the light has been tied in two graduations so far and appears to be training and curving upward naturally and nicely.  These two plants have been a tremendous amount of labor (in some ways), but if they produce kindage I'll feel the worth of it.

Pictures not so great, had to snap before lights go out and the ladies go down for their beauty slumber.


----------



## Tonto (Oct 12, 2006)

Those girls must be from Holland, they are TALL!!  
Great looking too


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 13, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great man. Getting nice and big and bushy on ya. By the looks of things you should get a nice amount of bud off those ladies when it comes time. Great job man keep it up.  *


----------



## mojomon (Oct 20, 2006)

Buds are starting to puff up nicely.
Have added a 250w hps standing vertically on one side facing plants , and another 125w flouro on the other side (it was just lying around, so I thought, why not, couldn't hurt--)
Been tying the big lady down nearly every day a little lower, but she is an agressive one.
According to the seed merchant, this strain is 6 weeks flower and likes to shoot up fast.  Looking at a nice Thanksgiving and Christmas, to say the least.  Yield won't be huge, but I think the quality should be good.  I have done much better with feeding this time around thanks to my multi-meter.
Pictures may be a little hard to appreciate, but suffice it to say, they are maturing nicely.
Love and peace to all,
MoJo


----------



## Tonto (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice light placement. 6 weeks flower only? That's fast!! Those girls are certainly getting HUGE! Do you have a magnifying glass to check on the trichs' progression? Here's some green mojo for the rest of your flower stage. Great work.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2006)

*mojomon your room is filling right up nice with those beautiful ladies and may i say they are looking great. Keep up the great work and you will be smoking some fine bud before you know it.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 27, 2006)

wow they are huge cant wait to see more


----------



## herbieluvbug (Oct 27, 2006)

i just started my grow cycle with 10 Skunk seeds and some free stuff form the company...just little seedlings , but I am so inspired by your pics...keep it up dude...and wish me luck, this is my first serious grow with cfls and my hortilux 1000

herbie


----------



## mojomon (Nov 4, 2006)

5 weeks yesterday and the main colas got so swollen they started falling down, so I had to do a little preventive upkeep with some wire and prop em up.
The tying down has been tricky---the main trunk of the larger plant is like a small tree, and I've taken it about as far I as I can, so hopefully it doesn't get much more growth on top.

Having the lights down low to supplement has definitely helped out the lower branch buds that would have otherwise been shaded, so the extra wattage was worth it.  I figure another 3-4 weeks max and these ladies will be ready to come down for harvest.  Already seeing some pistils turning amber, so this strain is living up to its reputation as a fast mover.

I figure I'll have some nicely cured bud for Christmas, so the holidays will be a little more jolly...

(sorry for the poor quality photos, I'll try to get better ones later)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2006)

*Whats up mojomon. How fast the young girls grow into young ladies and mon do they look great. Before ya know it your gonna be sending them off to college.   Your doing a great job on the grow mon so keep it up. It's gonna be a GREEN CHRISTMAS. *


----------

